# Gaggia Classic 2002 - double espresso shot



## GiovaD (Jan 18, 2021)

Hi there, I wanted to show you the outcome of a double shot of espresso I did the other day with my new setup:

- Gaggia Classic 2002 -> only upgrade: Steam wand from Rancilio Silvia

- Faema Silver S Grinder -> old grinder whose burrs are quite worn out but still works fine (I spent some time aligning the burrs)

If you have anything to point out about my process feel free to post it, I'm just a beginner.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

I can't tell much wrong without seeing a naked portafilter (or tasting the coffee!)

One thing that's different to mine is I can hear your pump cycling, mine used to do that but doesn't anymore, and I have a feeling it stopped when I calibrated the OPV (and when I realised I was brewing at 14 bar). So I'm wondering if you've adjusted your OPV to 9 bar? You'd need a portafilter pressure gauge to do that.

The other thing I noticed was you tapping the side of the portafilter with the tamper after the initial tamp. Apparently that shock can loosen the coffee from the walls and make it easier for water to find a channel down the sides. Someone in a video told me to not do that, so I thought I'd mention!


----------



## GiovaD (Jan 18, 2021)

Michael87 said:


> The other thing I noticed was you tapping the side of the portafilter with the tamper after the initial tamp. Apparently that shock can loosen the coffee from the walls and make it easier for water to find a channel down the sides. Someone in a video told me to not do that, so I thought I'd mention!


 Thank you for telling me, yes I have also ditched this method of tapping the portafilter, although I was aware of that and that's why after tapping I would give it another tamp.



Michael87 said:


> One thing that's different to mine is I can hear your pump cycling, mine used to do that but doesn't anymore, and I have a feeling it stopped when I calibrated the OPV (and when I realised I was brewing at 14 bar). So I'm wondering if you've adjusted your OPV to 9 bar? You'd need a portafilter pressure gauge to do that.


 No I haven't yet adjusted the ops to 9 bar .. and I think no one else did it before me (I bought the machine second hand). I have now bought a new portafilter (original for around €20) and will soon cut a hole thru the old portafilter and make it bottomless and then just take a blind basket and fit it with a glycerin-filled pressure gauge. I will most probably put a video of that on this same YouTube channel. I will keep this thread updated.


----------



## GiovaD (Jan 18, 2021)

Michael87 said:


> I can hear your pump cycling


 I did not know about that, I definitely have to check it out because I think it's still doing it..

I actually found a second hand rotary pump with a single phase two-speed motor included for 35€ in my nearby, I wanted to ask, would it make a significant difference to mount such a capable pump into such a small boiler machine? I have already figured out how to wire it to the brew switch, shouldn't be too difficult and I had an idea to make a small table where to put my Gaggia on and put this pump underneath, with a bigger water tank on top wired to the pump and then the pump wired to the machine thru a hose coming from underneath the counter top thru a hole.

Is that a too-crazy idea? I mean for 35 euros I don't think I'm ever gonna find a rotary pump.. Here's a picture of the pump and a link https://www.voltagerestaurantsupply.com/products/rpm-pump-motor-w-clamp-connection-330w-230v-astoria-wega-rio-cma


----------



## GiovaD (Jan 18, 2021)

Michael87 said:


> I can't tell much wrong without seeing a naked portafilter (or tasting the coffee!)
> 
> One thing that's different to mine is I can hear your pump cycling, mine used to do that but doesn't anymore, and I have a feeling it stopped when I calibrated the OPV (and when I realised I was brewing at 14 bar). So I'm wondering if you've adjusted your OPV to 9 bar? You'd need a portafilter pressure gauge to do that.
> 
> The other thing I noticed was you tapping the side of the portafilter with the tamper after the initial tamp. Apparently that shock can loosen the coffee from the walls and make it easier for water to find a channel down the sides. Someone in a video told me to not do that, so I thought I'd mention!


 Hello Michael

I have done exactly what you told me to do and also found out my pump behaviour is somewhat strange, can you please have a look at this other post I made on this forum? That would help me a lot. Thank you! -- here is the link:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/59188-gaggia-classic-pump-problem-pressure-gauge-test/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=833710&embedComment=833710&embedDo=findComment#comment-833710


----------

